# Neue Sanyo Eneloop Akkus ohne große Selbstentladung günstig bei Amazon kaufen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue Sanyo Eneloop Akkus ohne große Selbstentladung günstig bei Amazon kaufen [Anzeige]*

					Hochwertige Akkus ohne Selbstentladung sind eine gute Alternative zu herkömmlichen Batterien und schonen dabei langfristig den Geldbeutel. Vor allem Sanyo hat sich auf Akkus ohne nennenswerte Selbstentladung spezialisiert und bietet entsprechende Akkus unter dem Markennamen Eneloop an. Inzwischen ist eine neue verbesserte Eneloop-Version verfügbar.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue Sanyo Eneloop Akkus ohne große Selbstentladung günstig bei Amazon kaufen [Anzeige]*


----------

